
Climate scientists withdraw journal claims of rising sea levels - gibsonf1
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/feb/21/sea-level-geoscience-retract-siddall
======
vannevar
Retracted, it must be noted, after several other studies indicated the sea
levels would actually rise much higher.

